# e39 m5 bumper DIY paint?



## Danny_e39 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello,

I'm planning to replace my e39 bumper with the m5 front bumper Black.

Any suggestions what spray paint and how I should paint this?


----------



## Progress (Aug 10, 2008)

Danny_e39 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to replace my e39 bumper with the m5 front bumper Black.
> 
> Any suggestions what spray paint and how I should paint this?


Get you color code, Order the correct paint and get it sprayed at a shop. I swear to god if you spray paint your bumper i will find where you live and repo your bmw.


----------



## Cogz Designs (Apr 6, 2008)

hahahahaha... I hear you Progress. You can't own a spray painted e39. that's just wrong at so many leves


----------



## RobV15 (Apr 24, 2009)

is there any possible way where i can get the exact color for my car? the body shop who tried to color match the car didnt quite match it. I was wondering if the dealer can provide the correct color for such application.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

get it painted by a shop - don't half ass it. trust me you will not be happy with the outcome.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

RobV15 said:


> is there any possible way where i can get the exact color for my car? the body shop who tried to color match the car didnt quite match it. I was wondering if the dealer can provide the correct color for such application.


Dealers don't sell the correct paint over the parts counter.

You can get it from an Automotive paint store. TCP Global sells paint on-line:

http://www.tcpglobal.com/aclchip.aspx?image=2000-bmw-pg01.jpg

*2-part automotive paints are dangerous.* They require specialized respirators and protective gear.

Painting bumpers is tricky. If you are just painting one car, it is cheaper (and safer) to have a pro do it.


----------



## refatb (Nov 16, 2008)

Danny_e39 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to replace my e39 bumper with the m5 front bumper Black.
> 
> Any suggestions what spray paint and how I should paint this?


 Spray Paint?...ur joking right?


----------



## 540er (Jun 26, 2009)

you can always plasti-dip your bumper


----------

